# Artificials on the beach



## baker1547 (Apr 18, 2010)

When is a good time and where do you fish artificials in surf?

So far I have torn up the ladyfish but not much else?

When you fish artificials, what type and what action?


----------



## tabblet (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used a 1/2oz - 1oz silver Kastmaster spoon for Spanish in the surf. I would just heave it out there and bring it back in as fast as I could. Worked very well.


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

*Artificials*

2-3 oz Sliver spoon for Blues and Spanish when running the beach in spring and fall. Large top water noisy plug for tarpon in summer when bait around or just hit and miss when water's flat.


----------



## baker1547 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks, do you only throw lures when you see the fish or is it still productive when you can't actually see them?


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

I pretty much fish the beach in Stuart, Florida. I only use artificials. Right now the Blues are fewer and fewer just before sunrise to just after seems to be the peak times for me. I start out throwing a Chug Bug that I have added additional weight to the tail. If nothing wacks that, I switch to a 2oz Kasmaster, or a 1 1/2oz Krocidile, or a 1oz Braid Chrome. 

Nothing is better than the topwater action, but metal works great. I am fishing a St.Croix Mojo surf 9' 1-4 oz spinning with a Quantum Catalyst 50 loaded with 20lb pp. If the wind is less (it's been blowing hard for a long time) I may use my 9' Tsunami Airwave 1-3oz with a Penn 360 Slammer. Both great rods for the money, but the St.Croix is very nice.

I really love fishing the beach. Even if you are not slaying them, you are at the beach.


----------



## floridabassman (Jun 18, 2009)

Gotcha Plugs! these things have caught more saltwater fish than any other artificials in my arsenal. the only thing i have found is that they catch more bluefish, mackerals, trout, ladies, jacks and such rather than big time gamefish like snook and reds. i like the silver body/orange head the best :fishing:


----------



## tabblet (Jan 2, 2008)

Ditto on the Gotchas!


----------



## baker1547 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for the pointers. 

A few years ago we went to the beach by the whale's tail and they had heavy equip and a huge pipe running down the beach. Toward the end of the week, I helped a guy pull in a 20lb red. I got to talkin to him and he had been fishing the pipe which ran out in the water several hundred yards so the dredge could pump sand up for the reconstruction. Next day I went out with him and we used gotchas from the kayak. Caught more fish in four hours than every other trip combined! Several huge reds and several that broke up. Burned up a baitcaster being pulled back and forth in front of the beach. Caught all those fish ripping gotchas off the bottom. Ran out of gotchas before I ran out of bites! Just that little bit of structure really held the fish. Oh how I wish that dredge was still working on the beach! Or at least I could find a place like that.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Gotchas*

I like to carry 4 colors of a Spook knockoff and Gator spoons but for a 'meat' lure, I'd have to go with the Gotchas. I like to take a Majic Marker and put different colored spots on them. It makes them more effective (at times). JMHO C2


----------



## baker1547 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks again
Hopefully the beach will be fishable


----------

